# Orange county ,south CA,USA



## asila

anyone interested in creating a club of photography as a "stable" meeting place ? I live in tustin,ca,usa,92780


----------



## LK_Imagery

what did you have in mind? I am in long beach cali


----------



## travelingangie

hey guys im from inland empire. tiny city of upland! if you guys are trying to create some sort of photo group i'll be the first one to join  there's absolutely no photo groups etc. around my area and it's so sad..


----------



## NWK04

I'll join! Sounds like a great time and learning experience.

BTW: I'm in Irvine, CA 92602


----------



## bheard1836

I would also be interested - I am pretty time challenged but something that would get me out shooting more would be great - I live in Mission Viejo


----------



## Dominantly

I'm in North County San Diego and would be interested.

Maybe see how many people are interested and find some interesting places to shoot. 

Like San Juan Capistrano for example.


----------



## jennyjen

I live in long beach. Going out and taking shots would be cool.


----------



## MRivera

Let me know if there is a meet up...Would like to participate in one...


----------



## inda_bebe

im also in irvine california, i say that somewhere in south orange county would be perfect between longe beach and north san diego.


----------



## Tyger

I'm in Anaheim. What day on the week and what kind of shooting is everyone interested in?


----------



## Dominantly

I posted a thread about meeting up and doing a shooting at the  San Juan Capistrano mission. Check it out and post up what days you guys have available.


----------



## javig999

I am in Monrovia...a steady meet would be great...


----------



## ghoste30

im in fontana 92335


----------



## RÅW

@ asila: Are you still planning on forming  group? I would like to join. I am located in Irvine.


----------



## wlbphoto

well im in San Bernardino County i would like to go to one of these meeting


----------



## 20civic04

anyone still interested in doing this, im always down. just moved to L.A. the other day and would love to find some cool spots to shoot


----------



## dragon12

is this still going on?


----------



## ghoste30

is anyone still down?


----------



## rCOSIO

I'm in West Covina ... always interested in meeting up with other photogs. Let me know or message me ...


----------



## vuphotography

I realize this has been a while but anyone still down for this?


----------



## Hock

yes. lets do this. 

to kick things off on solid-ish time/date im going to suggest the irvine spectrum on 2/16. we can adjust and move accordingly.


----------



## Dark5ide

im down for this. im near irvine. and is anyone going to the camera show in buena park tomorrow/today sunday the 22nd at the holiday inn?


----------



## Boney

In Huntington Beach and have interest in this.  Orange County has several photography clubs, etc. but have not seriously looked into any.


----------



## BrandonSCMedia

Too bad this thread is a ghost town..a group would be a great experience. Im in Los Angeles by the way


----------



## JacaRanda

BrandonSCMedia said:


> Too bad this thread is a ghost town..a group would be a great experience. Im in Los Angeles by the way



Yup, it starts and then it stops.  At some point I hope to get up to the Sepulveda wetlands to take some wildlife shots.


----------



## Dark5ide

im interested. theres an OC Photo Summit coming up in lake forest this Saturday 5/3/2014

info

OC Photo Summit 2014 - Events Event, Arts & Entertainment - Lake Forest, CA Patch


----------



## Dark5ide

The Big Photo Show 2014
May 17-18, 2014
10 a.m. - 6 p.m.
Los Angeles Convention Center Los Angeles, CA









https://www.thebigphotoshow.com


----------



## Dark5ide

May 15, 2014

Santa Ana, CA

Event 12pm - 4pm
FREE Mini-sessions under the Tailgate Tent in specified location


12:30pm Configuring Your Camera Bag
1:30pm Achieving True Colors
2:30pm Enhancing Your Image
3:30pm Choosing Your Next Len1:30pm


Sign up for "10 Steps to Epic Images" 2-hour evening seminar with welcome bag only $25,

Samy's Camera







http://www.tamron-usa.com/lenses/assets/events2014/tailgate_samys.pdf


----------



## Dark5ide




----------



## Dark5ide

FOR OCEAN AND UNDERWATER PHOTOGRAPHY INTEREST  


&#8203;2014








INFO

Home | Scuba ShowScuba Show


----------



## Dark5ide

Shooting Environmental Portraiture with Kurt Iswarienko

Los Angeles, California 
Monday, August 4th | 6:00pm - 9:00pm


Workshop Details

Date: Monday, August 4th, 2014

Time: 6:00pm to 9:00pm

Location:
Siren Studios - Tower 1 
6063 West Sunset blvd.
Hollywood, CA 90028 

Cost: No Charge

Refreshments will be served

This special event is hosted by Phase One and Samys Camera

Seating is limited. RSVP is mandatory. Seating is based on a first-come, first-served basis. 

If you have questions regarding the event please email Francesca Gaetano or call 1.631.988.8556


----------

